# 8520 or 30 extension block riser



## calstar (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone make or have info on making an extension block column riser for the 85 series mill? Found a few pics on the Yahoo Clausing site:










I get the general idea ,looks pretty straight forward, looking for a little more info, pics of yours would be great. Any downside using Alu for this?

thanks, Brian


----------



## stevecmo (Aug 20, 2014)

I believe Bill Gruby did this mod to his Clausing.  You might send him a PM if he doesn't see this and chime in.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 2, 2014)

Bill Gruby did indeed make a column extension for his mill, and it would be well worth your while to contact him about it. He was going to make an extension like that for Bob Beckett, too, when he was rebuilding Bob's machine.  Here is the thread on the extension that he made: Riser Block (Clausing 8520)

I contemplated adding an extension to mine, but I was having a hard time figuring out what everyone was talking about regarding too little space between the spindle and the table. I was not experiencing that problem at all. It was then that I realized that my machine already had a factory extension of sorts, but is simply a taller top plate for the column.

The part at the top of the column, upon which the turret sits, is called a 'plate' in the Clausing parts list.

The older style top plate for the column, as shown in the photo on the first page of the 1966 instructions and parts list, is the short version, and to the best of my knowledge was the type used on the Johansson and early Clausing machines. The one shown in the parts list however is the tall one, which is about four inches taller than the other one. The tall one has part number 556-113, and is also shown on the 8520 in the first photo at the beginning of this thread. I suspect that this change was a design change that was implemented after Clausing bought out Johansson, and was done in an effort to increase the space between the spindle and the table. In a search for photos of 8520's, I found that most of them have the taller top plate.

I have not yet run out of room on my machine, but that day might be coming eventually. Let us know what you come up with for an extension for yours.


----------

